# South Wales TTOC members



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Anyone in the South Wales area is welcome to come along to the next South Wales meet, 4th March everyone welcome

link http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=80626


----------

